# Celular mojado, como lo recupero?



## metalweb (Jun 5, 2009)

hola, saludos a todos los foreros.

tengo una desgracia que contarles, lo que pasa es que ayer mi esposa lavo mi telefono celular, hiba en la bolsa del pantalon y no se dio cuenta (o eso dice   ) y en cuanto lo saque y lo desarme para secarlo y lo meti en un tazon con arroz, nunca intente prenderlo, y ahora mi duda es que tengo que hacer, ya esta completamente seco, pero tiene una manchas verdes como de oxido, con que lo puedo limpiar? tengo limpiador de silicona (silijet), WD40, y alchohol isopropilico, pero no se exactmente que hacer,  ya que he notado que el silijet y el wd40 dejan una capa grasosa y no se si eso le afecte mas, y el alcohol isopropilico puede deshacer el pegamento.

que posibilidades hay de recuperar mi cel? 

se llevo todo el ciclo de lavado, enjuage y centrifugado   y quedo oliendo a suvizante jejeje


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Saludos, a mi me ha pasado 2 veces algo parecido, la primera vez cayó en el inodoro cuando me bajaba los pantalones ops:  y por supuesto estaba encendido, pero me tardé mucho al intentar sacarlo, (Cualquiera no mete la mano  ) pero no pude salvarlo, hice todos los procedimientos que tu dices, pero nada, la segunda vez se cayó en un tobo de agua pero lo saqué rapido, lo destapé, lo seque con un secador de cabello, y lo limpié con alcohol y con un cepillo de dientes suavemente, hasta que desapareciera el oxido, y esta vez si prendió  ..

Ojalá tengas suerte


----------



## metalweb (Jun 5, 2009)

naaa.

ya lo limpie todo perdectamente con silijet, y no sirve, ni siquiera la bateria, lo probe con otro celular igual a este, lo unico que medio funciona es el display, lo probe en el otro cel y se ve con una mancha en medio y destellea, creo que fue mucho el tiempo que estubo en la lavadora, ademas no solo fue agua, si no que fue el ciclo completo, agua- jabon- agua- suavizante- centrifugado.  unos 30 min en agua.

ni modo,  a comprar otro, o mejor dicho que me regalen otro... 

se sintio muy mal mi esposa, me lo habia regalado el dia de los enamorados.

Gracias.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 5, 2009)

> ademas no solo fue agua, si no que fue el ciclo completo, agua- jabon- agua- suavizante- centrifugado. unos 30 min en agua


    , Te imaginas si  hubiera encendido.


----------



## metalweb (Jun 5, 2009)

jajaja, bueno la esperanza muere al ultimo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 5, 2009)

"la primera vez cayó en el inodoro cuando me bajaba los pantalones Embarassed y por supuesto estaba encendido"
JAJAJA, pero por lo menos no fué cuando te los subías!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2009)

El consejo que me han dado es retirarle inmediatamente la batería. O sea , se moja , lo saco con asquito del inodoro   , y lo primero es sacarle la batería . . .  es la única posibilidad. Luego de bién seco probar.

Suerte ! 

para la próxima


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2009)

Ni a palos meto mi cel al baño. Lleva mas de 2 años de muchas vivencias locas... Eso si, los putazos bien marcados.

Ahora que lo pienso, que horrible seria que se te cayera tu cel al W.C

...

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 6, 2009)

reparo celulares desde hace mas de un año, y si se puede recupear un celular mojado, el proceso si es como lo dicen, sacarlo del agua, secarlo, pero despues se debe hacerle un lavado ultrasonico con alcohol isopropilico que se realiza con lavadoras ultrasonicas de las que se usan en joyeria o para limpiar inyectores de las impresoras despues de que se seca el alcohol se sepilla para retirar el oxido que se desprenda lo armas y la mayoria de las veces prende; asi le hago yo y me a resultado eficaz e incluso he realizado ese procedimiento en otros circuitos y me da buen resultado


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 6, 2009)

Yo también reparaba celulares antes.

Lo que hacía con los que se mojaban, era lo siguiente:

-Desarmarlo totalmente
-Limpiarlo muy bien con alcohol isoporpílico
-Secarlo con una lámpara de 40w (ni muy cerca, ni muy lejos)
-Limpiarlo bien con alcohol isopropílico de nuevo
-Armarlo

Y así la mayoría de las veces funcionaban, salvo cuando te los llevaban una semana después, o como una flaca que lo había metido al horno para secarlo (jajaja yo lo veía medio derretido, cuando le pregunté y me dijo que lo había metido al horno casi me muero jajaja   ).
Es bastante parecido al método de *helminto* 

Ah, y si la pantalla se ve mal (con manchas), se puede llegar a arreglar.. Es arriesgado, pero se puede desarmar el LCD, sacandolé el reflector y los filtros (son como unos plastiquitos semitransparentes), limpiandoló todo y secando bien, y armandoló bien más que nada 
Si lo hacen bien, se ve como nuevo 


Yo había echo un limpiador ultrasónico, pero nunca me funcionó muy bien, y era como de unos 10w (más que uno de joyería). Tampoco nunca le presté demasiada atención tengo que admitir... Y como ahora no trabajo más de eso, se lo quedó mi anterior jefe 



Salu2!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 6, 2009)

Lo que no hay que usar es un secador de pelo, ni siquiera con aire frio... desplaza el agua a lugares que posiblemente estén secos.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 6, 2009)

Si, eso me olvidé de decir, no usar esas cosas..

Aparte de lo que dice Fernando, acelera la oxidación y deja sarro al evaporarse el agua.

Primero hay que lavarlo bien con alcohol isopropílico para desplazar el agua lo más posible, y recién ahí secarlo despacito...


Salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2009)

Mi sistema es algo distinto, primero lo sumerjo en agua destilada un rato, cambio el agua y repito nuevamente, después del tercer lavado lo sumerjo en alcohol (Si tengo hisopropilico bien, si no el medicinal) lo enjuago bien dentro del alcohol y luego lo dejo secar al sol o bajo una lámpara suave.
Este método lo aplique en muchas placas controladoras de un equipo que trabajaba con una solución de sales varias y frecuentemente se escurrían hasta la zona de placas, y en este verano lo aplique al celular de mi hija que se le cayó al mar.

¿ Por que primero con agua destilada ? : Porque el alcohol no siempre disuelve las sales que se pueden depositar pero el agua si y al ser destilada no agrega nada al problema original, dando excelente resultado.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 6, 2009)

la lavadora ultrasonica creo que es de 60 khz pero esta modulada, intentare eso en adelante fogonazo se me hace una excelente idea
 y por cierto la pantalla no se sumerge en el alcohol solo la targeta


----------



## metalweb (Jun 6, 2009)

pero aun y con todo lo que le paso me refiero al jabon y todo el tiempo que estuvo bajo el agua, es posible que se recupere con la ayuda del baño ultrasonico?

la pantalla ya mas o menos funciona bien en el otro celular, pero la bateria ya no quizo cargar.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 6, 2009)

Puede que quedaran "puentes de agua" entre los contactos de los IC´s.

Intenta uno de los metodos que han descrito (el de Fogonazo esta interesante) y a esperar lo mejor.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2009)

es que son los compo muy chiquitos, las pistas muy chicas, ya me paso con MP .......la mas minima sulfatacion o ataque quimico y fiste.
a muchos compo le pasa.
deberian esas placas tener un recubrimiento de algun barniz especial, total, quien va a andar cambiando componentes.

hace asi:
1 -- fijate si se salvo el chip.
2 -- cambiale los chips de scelulares entre el tuyo y el de tu señora.
3 --- decile que ahora es suyo por no revisar bolsillos.

en verdad .......no te conviene, por que la venganza suele ser terrible, no te lava mas la ropa como minimo.

en fin.
no pagas un seguro en la factura ?
averigua antes, quizas te confviene reportarlo como robado en algunso casos .

saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

yo tube la desgracia de que se me cayera dentro de una tasa de leche caliente, lo saque como pude, y como estaba medio zombie porque estaba despertando me tome el jarro de leche! 

lo desarme lo limpie bien y lo puse al sol,

anda, pero el 1, 4,7,*,no!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2009)

que mala leche diria uno


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

buenisimo fernando!

creo que se mezclo algo de la bateria poruqe tenia gusto acido!
pero entre el sueño y el hambre me la mande!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 6, 2009)

con todo y el jabon si se recupera con la lavada ultrasonica aunque es menos probable, lo de la bateria es simple, aberigua su polaridad (en la mayoria de los casos viene marcadi sobre la bateria) y aplicale por algunos minutos 5V hasta que tenga como minimo 3.7V  y veras como ya se puede cargar apartir de un celular, como consejo estaria bien que consideraras el beneficio por el costo, si el proceso de reparacion te es mas inconveniente que la sustitucion del equipo



alexus,  eso es mas simple de reparar: los contactos de las teclas estan sucios (de leche) desarma, y veras que las teclas vienen en una estampa pegada sobre los contactos, desprendela y limpia los contactos y las teclas que estan en la estampa y seguro que queda


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

es como una ampollita de metal!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 6, 2009)

asi mero, solo limpialas, yo utilizo borrador rigido luego lo cepillo y lo limpio con isopropilico


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 7, 2009)

helminto dijo:
			
		

> ...lo de la bateria es simple, aberigua su polaridad (en la mayoria de los casos viene marcadi sobre la bateria) y aplicale por algunos minutos 5V hasta que tenga como minimo 3.7V  y veras como ya se puede cargar apartir de un celular



Eso es un peligro.. Puede explotar la batería. Sabés lo sensibles que son a cambios de voltaje, presión y temperatura esas baterías? No son de NI-Cd ni de Ni-Mh, NO hay que usar los métodos que se usaban antes...
Y te digo que una explosión de una batería de Li-Ion no es para nada agradable...



El teclado se arregla como dijo helm. Si están muy oxidados los contactos y no se pueden recuperar, podés sacar de otro teléfono, suelen funcionar aunque no sean exactamente iguales.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 7, 2009)

lo de la bateria es un recurso que vengo untilisando desde hace tiempo, y no me ha rebentado ninguna bateria, de hecho ese es mas o menos el metodo de algunos multicargadores que venden, que es una pinsa que sujeta la bateria mientras dos pines hacen contacto con las terminales, no se le aplica gran corriente ni por tiempo prolongado, basta con un par de minutos


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 7, 2009)

helminto dijo:
			
		

> lo de la bateria es un recurso que vengo untilisando desde hace tiempo, y no me ha rebentado ninguna bateria, de hecho ese es mas o menos el metodo de algunos multicargadores que venden, que es una pinsa que sujeta la bateria mientras dos pines hacen contacto con las terminales, no se le aplica gran corriente ni por tiempo prolongado, basta con un par de minutos



Que te venga funcionando no quiere decir que sea correcto o seguro.
Podés hacerlo mil veces, pero con que una vez te explote una batería, ya no lo vas a querer hacer más...
Cuando les mandas más voltaje se generan gases y temperatura dentro de las celdas, lo que las hace muy propensas a explosiones.
Yo que vos no lo hago más.. Es preferible decirle al cliente que compre una batería nueva, que tratar de recuperarla con ese método, que ni siquiera es correcto. Además es más dificil arreglar teléfonos con una sola mano, en caso de que te explote una batería...  ¿Alguna vez viste una batería de Li-Ion explotar? No es algo agradable para tener en la mano en ese momento 


No es de mala leche que te lo digo, sino porque en serio es peligroso, estas baterías son mucho más delicadas que otras.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 7, 2009)

la explocion de una bateria, es progresiva, y solo sucede si es intensiónal por otro lado las baterias de celular manejan una corriente menor de medio amper y cuentan con un circuito de proteccion que se quema antes de dañarse la bateria (eso si me ha sucedido).
estoy conciente de los peligros de manejar esta clase de aparatos, que no va mas aya de los peligros de tenerlos en casa, me he encontrado con equipos que tienen un fogonazo que incluso perfora el blindaje (aun no se como susede una  situacion de ese tipo) y otros con el plastico achicharrado.
de cualquier modo, se agradece tu preocupacion por la salud de un servidor


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 7, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Y así la mayoría de las veces funcionaban, salvo cuando te los llevaban una semana después, o como una flaca que lo había metido al horno para secarlo (jajaja yo lo veía medio derretido, *cuando le pregunté y me dijo que lo había metido al horno* casi me muero jajaja   ).



    Esa deberia estar en anecdotas de profesion     casi me matas de la risa....


----------



## Fabiandp (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola a todos, aunque ya tiene tiempo sin actividad. Escribo para compartirles que para recuperar mi cel que se me cayó al mar, segui el método del alcohol isopropílico (aunque lo deje toda una noche sumergido), lo deje dos dias a los rayos del sol y aunque sin esperanzas, lo puse a cargar, y funcionó!


----------

